# Any interest in a Lansing Meetup?



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Just checking... hubby and I can always just slip over to Lake Orion again if not... but thought I'd ask.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Sure Sandra... you call it, we'll be there... just not August 16 as that's the date I've chosen for the 2nd Annual GRF Muskegon Dog Beach get together for this year (or August 23 either as my wife is working that Saturday). Whaddaya think? I'll put up a thread about the Muskegon meet-up tonight.

Okay so far, that's 4 dogs and 4 people available for a Lansing meet-up... hope you can get more Michiganders to commit too (of course dogs/people from other places are always welcomed to attend these things as well).


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

August 23 is my only available weekend. We have company the weekend of the 16th.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lansing sounds good. Just not next weekend or the 23rd.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I am going to be taking Comet and Sadie to Cass Lake this weekend. That is their favorite hang out. They can be off leash in the water and they just have a blast.

Anyone like to join me to check out a new spot???


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Hopefully someone can go with you Breec3... right now Sawyer has a hot spot so we can't do any water events until that is cleared up. Unfortunately I won't be able to do a non-fenced get-together as my two tend to run off together (ears closed) lol! You are lucky that Comet and Sadie stay with you guys!! Hope you have fun, and take some pics for us!!


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

If not that is okay, I just love going to Cass Lake. I hope sawyer's hot spot clears up quick


----------



## GoldenGratitude (Jan 25, 2007)

Where is Cass Lake?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

breec3 said:


> If not that is okay, I just love going to Cass Lake. I hope sawyer's hot spot clears up quick


They are allowed to be in the water and allowed to be off leash? That is great! We'd be interested especially since people can go in the water also.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Marsha did you and Tink go?


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I ended up not being able to bring Sadie and Comet to Cass Lake, Sadie is in her first heat cycle. Started last Friday.

Poor thing, she seems to be depressed and just moping about.

I have atleast three more weeks of this, so we wont be going anywhere.

as long as they are in the water they are allowed off leash, but on the beach area I use my 25ft leash, because there are people there with there kids.

What I did last time is I took them to a part where there are walls, and you have to actually lift them out of the water, they can touch bottom in that area and for quite a ways out, but mine never really go that far, they just look at me to keep on throwing there ball or stick. My daughter had a blast swimming with them, me too.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Marsha did you and Tink go?


No we didn't. I was out of town all weekend and didn't realize when I posted that she meant the weekend that had just passed. I am going to look into it though. It looks great and we can go in the water too.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

breec3 said:


> I am going to be taking Comet and Sadie to Cass Lake this weekend. That is their favorite hang out. They can be off leash in the water and they just have a blast.
> 
> Anyone like to join me to check out a new spot???


Hey I sometimes take my dogs to Cass Lake! It is a bit of a drive for us. Not that it is long it just is not an 'easy' drive. 

There is a cove, and some apartments on the cove, we go there to swim and jump our dogs off their docks.


----------

